# What is your favourite flavour of ice cream?



## erikaeliseh (Jun 15, 2015)

Mine changes, but i love strawberry, green tea, and chocolate chip mint.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

mango, lemon, pear, peppermint, licorice :]


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

i love all the chocolates and stuff like honey comb, rocky road, idk what else i dont really eat ice cream

not a fan of fruit ones tho


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2015)

I like Mint Chocolate Chip and Cookie Dough.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah most b&j is really good thouhg except those with bananas and nuts jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

I really enjoy vanilla bean ice cream...


----------



## Imbri (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm with you, Kaydee - a really good vanilla bean ice cream is so good. Peppermint Stick isn't bad, once in a while, though.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

mangO
Banana
And mint :3
Chocolate
Strawberry
And good ol' vanilla 


But yeah i dont REALLY like icecream that much but when i do have some its those flavours


----------



## SweetFuse (Jun 15, 2015)

Vanilla ice cream with pecans or macademia nuts, and caramel simply can't be beat.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 15, 2015)

Vanilla or chocolate chip.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 15, 2015)

Definitely Chocolate!


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

(Almost) anything Ben & Jerry's. I feel sorry for you if you've never heard of it or tried it. I like Pistachio, Cherry Garcia, Caramel Sutra, and Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake the best out of their flavors but almost all of their flavors are good.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 15, 2015)

Green tea, mint, berries, lime, mango sometimes


----------



## Damien Collier (Jun 15, 2015)

There was this type of ice cream at my local parlor where I used to live-- it was just rocky road with little chocolate raspberry cups in it. It was awesome. They called it Rocky Roadrunner, I don't really know what it's called universally...


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2015)

Cotton candy, coffee, and peppermint


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 15, 2015)

Either Bubblegum, or B&Js Phish Food


----------



## Minth (Jun 15, 2015)

Vanilla!


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 15, 2015)

I always liked this peppermint candy ice cream that was pink and from Safeway I think. They don't have it very often though, I think it may be seasonal.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 15, 2015)

I like mango, forest fruits, straciatella and cookie dough.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

this flavor right here







but really I like chocolate chip cookie dough, Pecan, chocolate chip mint, butter scotch, and orange vanilla swirl​


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't eat ice cream, I generally don't like it/am not interested in eating it and the last time I had it was about two years ago


Zamielmon said:


> this flavor right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real toothpaste? I don't think so but I've seen some pretty random Ben and Jerry's flavours.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 15, 2015)

butter pecan, rainbow sherbet and caramel


Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  













Spoiler:  










for the last two the brand & type matter


----------



## supercat (Jun 15, 2015)

vanilla


----------



## rariorana (Jun 15, 2015)

Mango! I prefer sorbet, though.


----------



## Joy (Jun 15, 2015)

Strawberry, vanilla, and cookies & cream


----------



## ams (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry, Mint Oreo, Chocolate Hazelnut. 

But really I don't think there's a flavour I'd say no to.


----------



## Isabella (Jun 15, 2015)

oreo, cookie dough, coconut or mango!!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 15, 2015)

Coconut and Vanilla.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 15, 2015)

I really like chunky monkey ice cream


----------



## okaimii (Jun 15, 2015)

I love chocolate and cookie dough ice cream.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

Mint has always been my favorite flavor. I also fancy good ol' classic vanilla.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Cotton Candy flavored Icecream.  It's real, look it up


----------



## sizzles (Jun 16, 2015)

I always end up getting ill when I have ice cream, so I don't really eat it


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

Rocky Road or strawberry cheese cake flavored Ice Cream are the bomb!


----------



## Rizies (Jun 16, 2015)

I love ice cream!!!  Right now my favourites are lemon-lime, mango, bubble gum, and pumpkin pie!! Not altogether of course!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

sizzles said:


> I always end up getting ill when I have ice cream, so I don't really eat it



Are you allergic to it?  Or have you been tested if you're allergic to it?


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 16, 2015)

Chocolate, cookies and cream, mint chocolate chip, and I specifically love hazed and confused by ben and jerry's. Basically a chocolate lover. Coconut's probably my favorite froyo flavor though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Chocolate, cookies and cream, mint chocolate chip, and I specifically love hazed and confused by ben and jerry's. Basically a chocolate lover. Coconut's probably my favorite froyo flavor though.



Mmm.  I like Cookies and Cream flavor as well.


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 16, 2015)

cofee


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> cofee



Coffee flavored ice cream?!  That sounds delicious!


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 16, 2015)

Chocolate Moose Tracks/Chocolate Panda Paws, Cookies and Cream, Cookie Dough, Chocolate in general.


----------



## Mango (Jun 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> mango





Idfldnsndt said:


> mangO





goey0614 said:


> mango sometimes





Arcticfox5 said:


> I like mango





rariorana said:


> Mango!









thx


----------



## Liseli (Jun 17, 2015)

Mango, Orange, Chocolate, or Mint.


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

Liseli said:


> Mango, Orange, Chocolate, or Mint.









thx


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 17, 2015)

Chocolate with Chocolate sprinkles


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

I also like Mint Chocolate Chip as well.  That'd be my second favorite.


----------



## applecarts (Jun 17, 2015)

Mint chocolate chip until I die


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 17, 2015)

When I went to Dubai, there was this ice cream store that had a ton of flavors. I think it was Baskin Robbins. They had the best flavors.
Not sure if they exist in 'Murica..


----------



## piichinu (Jun 17, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> When I went to Dubai, there was this ice cream store that had a ton of flavors. I think it was Baskin Robbins. They had the best flavors.
> Not sure if they exist in 'Murica..


Yeah they have a lot in Ohio so I'd assume they're in other states too


----------



## sizzles (Jun 17, 2015)

Riley said:


> Are you allergic to it?  Or have you been tested if you're allergic to it?



I assume I must be, but I haven't been to the doctors about it. They'll probably just say 'don't eat it.' anyway.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 17, 2015)

Poteet Strawberry.  It is heaven.
Texas, I love thee so.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 17, 2015)

strawberry
banana 
Mint choco-chip
Mint
cookie-dough
and 
bubble gum.


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't pick just one. Never could. Tie between cookies 'n cream, Ben And Jerry's Cherry Garcia, chocolate peanut butter, butter pecan (hell yes) and coffee w/ toffee or heath bars added.

Honorable mention to pistachio gelato, which is heavenly.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 17, 2015)

Rocky road
Chocolate peanut butter
Vanilla with a ton of chocolate syrup poured on top of it.
Anything chocolate

Mmmmmm. I think I need some icecream now.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

MMM I love me some Rocky Road icecream.


----------



## oreo (Jun 18, 2015)

cookies and cream or mint chocolate chip will get me drooling.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

I like Spumoni ice cream too.  If you don't know what that is, it's an Italian dessert.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 18, 2015)

I love chocolate ice cream, but any flavor appeals to me.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

i love chocolate, cookies n cream, chocolate fudge, literally anything with chocolate....
ironically enough, my username is   v a n i l l a.  wow.

i cant stand caramel at all. i hate mint, pistachio, and strawberry too. 

https://www.baskinrobbins.com/content/baskinrobbins/en/products/icecream/flavors.html

please check this out and tell me the multicolored stuff doesnt look fun. try and tell me. i wont believe you.



TheGreatBrain said:


> Rocky road
> Chocolate peanut butter
> Vanilla with a ton of chocolate syrup poured on top of it.
> Anything chocolate
> ...



oh my god have u had like vanilla ice cream with hot fudge poured over it topped off with crushed almonds??? best thing ever i want it so badly please help



piimisu said:


> Yeah they have a lot in Ohio so I'd assume they're in other states too



youve never seen a baskin robbins??? thats a travesty we need a fund to get you to a baskin robbins right away. i live about two blocks away from one you need to come to nyc and get some  baskin robbins.

speaking of ice cream shops, is carvel still a thing or did it die in 2010???


----------



## staeples (Jun 18, 2015)

oh gosh, i think green tea, neapolitan, cookie dough, birthday cake, oreo, rocky road, superman (the yellow, blue and pink one!!!!), pistachio, spumoni, or butter pecan.


----------



## Greninja (Jun 18, 2015)

almost any flavor except anything that has mint


----------



## Femme Fatale (Jun 20, 2015)

cookies and strawberry


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

vanille, always.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 20, 2015)

Neopolitan but i really love Ben and jerry's cookie dough ice cream....that stuff is addictive :O.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jun 20, 2015)

Vanille, pistachio and 'plum in chocolate' flavor


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2015)

Strawberry and bubblegum are my favourite. =)


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 20, 2015)

Green tea, Afters Ice Cream Jasmine Milk Tea, and Ben & Jerry's Brewed to Matter.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 20, 2015)

Out of the Neopolitan flavors, Strawberry. From secondary flavors, Cherry. From other ones, Orange zel. Chocolate chip rocks like chips too.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 20, 2015)

I think either French vanilla, chocolate chip, and mint are my favorites.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 21, 2015)

Neapolitan.  Mmmmm.  The only thing better is a banana split!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

Orange and green sherbet=yes. The pink is just no.
I also can't turn down cookie dough, it's two desserts in one.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 21, 2015)

Just your basic, run-of-the-mill vanilla. Sometimes the simplest is the best.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 21, 2015)

MINT CHOCOLATE CHIP LOVERS UNITE!!! Vanilla's good too. Cherry chunk vanilla is very good <3 and so is Strawberry Chunk Vanilla <3


----------



## Panazel Maria (Jun 21, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> MINT CHOCOLATE CHIP LOVERS UNITE!!! Vanilla's good too. Cherry chunk vanilla is very good <3 and so is Strawberry Chunk Vanilla <3



Oh me, the text size...

Speaking of mint, I wish green ice cream reminded me of apples and not mint...I hate mint. It's the reason I don't brush my teeth zel X_X


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 21, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Orange and green sherbet=yes. The pink is just no.
> I also can't turn down cookie dough, it's two desserts in one.



Sherbet? That's a flavour?! Are you for real? Where can I get this magical ice-cream flavour???

Cookie dough is heavenly too.


----------



## Franny (Jun 21, 2015)

chocolate chip cookie dough, michigan black cherry and coffee/mocha <3
superman is also pretty good, havent had that in years though. ice cream is one of my favourite foods

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> Sherbet? That's a flavour?! Are you for real? Where can I get this magical ice-cream flavour???
> 
> Cookie dough is heavenly too.


sherbet can be bought in many stores (at least here in the U.S)
its more common to find it spelled as sherbert, but i dont think theres honestly a difference between the two other than the spelling.


----------



## Airwriter (Jun 28, 2015)

Cookies & Cream
Butter Pecan
Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## cannolis (Jun 28, 2015)

Chocolate chip cookie dough and Strawberry Shortcake ice cream.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 28, 2015)

green tea & dulce de leche yum


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

bubblegum. the blue kind


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

ah i just love green tea anything


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jun 28, 2015)

mint chip. end of discussion. it's the sweet goodness of chocolate and the nice cool mint. together.


----------



## SugarPeachy (Jun 28, 2015)

Definitely cookie dough!! It's so tasty.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2015)

Chocolate fudge brownie frozen yogurt is really the only type I like, it is so delicious.


----------



## bitterlings (Jun 28, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> ah i just love green tea anything



sameee. green tea is the best

i also like pistachio and red bean


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2015)

Mint chocolate chip & cookies n' cream


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

macadamia or choc-mint
mhm yum.


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 29, 2015)

good old vanilla...best made with real vanilla beans <3

side note: for sorbet i like anything citrusy


----------



## nammie (Jun 29, 2015)

I had this wine ice cream in Germany that was just heavenly but considering how hard it is to get I'll just say green tea ice cream lol


----------



## Hikari (Jun 29, 2015)

Basically anything that includes chocolate. A few exmaples include cookies and cream ice cream, chocolate mint ice cream, cookie dough ice cream and vanilla and chocolate swirl ice cream.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 29, 2015)

Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookies and Cream, and Cotton Candy <3


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

as plain as it sounds it's actually vanilla (or cookies and cream <3 )


----------



## riummi (Jun 29, 2015)

chocolate, pistachio, green tea, red bean, ube, banana


----------



## Lock (Jun 29, 2015)

Bubble Gum! Especially the kind that has the bits of bubble gum in it. Sadly, it's become harder to find. Birthday Cake is my second and Butter Pecan is my third. Mint Chocolate Chip is also a favorite, but I haven't had it in a while.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 29, 2015)

Anything but vanilla. >.<


----------



## Mints (Jun 29, 2015)

I like rocky road. Anything with marshmallows is delicious to me. Muahahhah


----------



## Ngan (Jun 29, 2015)

> u < Green tea and chocolate chip mint have to be my all time faves!


----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

pistachio with almonds~

dear god now i'm craving it & am depressed


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jun 29, 2015)

Chocolate! Or anything based on chocolate (minus chocolate+fruits, unless it's chocolate and mandarin orange)
Also cookie dough (Ben and Jerry's Half Baked yumm), brownies, mint chocolate chip

I had this interesting ice cream at the Old Spaghetti Factory called Spumoni. Their version was chocolate, vanilla, and pistachio


----------



## AmenFashion (Jun 30, 2015)

Blue Moon!!
I've loved it ever since I was a little kid.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 30, 2015)

Rocky Road, banana, and chocolate. ♥


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

Cappuccino, Ben and Jerry's Phish Food and i love me some cookie dough


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 30, 2015)

Love me some mint chip.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 30, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Mint Chocolate Chip, Cookies and Cream, and Cotton Candy <3



I think we're tied spiritually


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> I think we're tied spiritually



I third this.  Those are all my favorite flavors as well.


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 1, 2015)

I love pistachio ice cream, so I'd have to say that's my favorite. Peanut butter cup is a close second.


----------



## loubears (Jul 2, 2015)

hi i havent been on here in a while!

i dont like most ice cream flavors. i like the classic neapolitan flavors and cookies and cream. im a very simple person


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 5, 2015)

Mint Chocolate chip is my favorite, followed by Moosetracks and Cookies 'N Cream and Butter Pecan.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 5, 2015)

Mint choc chip is my number one. I also like strawberry cheesecake, pralines and cream, and Ben & Jerry's Half Baked.


----------



## pippy1994 (Jul 5, 2015)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## Azza (Jul 5, 2015)

I usually have vanilla. Last night when I was out I had this really awesome butterscotch flavoured ice cream. It was amazing! Probably either one of those two.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 5, 2015)

Mine changes depending on what sort of ice cream dessert I'm getting.  I love butterscotch dipped vanilla soft serve, and I like chocolate variations for my milkshakes.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2015)

Coffee, hands down.


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 5, 2015)

Chocolate mint!


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 6, 2015)

Coffee. Oh my goodness, it's delicious. It's funny because I don't drink coffee, but anything else coffee-flavored is divine.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

plain mint. none of that chocolate chips in it, they take away from the fresh mint flavour


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

mint chocolate chip~​


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I personally love the Strawberry Cheesecake blizard from Dairy Queen. It is the best thing Evar!!!


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

Dutch Chocolate and French Vanilla.
I can't stand mint of any kind, so I don't understand how so many people like it..


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 9, 2015)

kimchi


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 9, 2015)

Bubblegum!!!! Or mint chocolate chip!!


----------



## jobby47 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mine are Strawberry and Cookie Dough.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

My veeery very very favorite is Bluebells Homemade in the Shade.. However in the south Bluebell is taking forever to get production going again. ;-; I'm home from college for the summer and want some of my favorite ice cream.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

Mocha with chips.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Vanilla, Chocolate mint and Rocky Road are my fav!!


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 17, 2015)

Strawberry


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

Cookie Dough!!!!! :Q


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 17, 2015)

Cookies and cream with extra Oreo crumbles!


----------



## shanni (Jul 17, 2015)

Strawberry!!


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

cookie and creme!!!! DDDDDDDDDD yum yum i want icecream now


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

I like ice cream with bits of fruit in it, like Strawberry and Peach! Those are probably my favorites! 
However I really like vanilla because it's like a blank canvas: You can add pretty much anything to it and it'll still taste good.
Plus vanilla by itself is really good too! They used to sell (probably still do) this vannila ice cream tub thing with fudge mixed in- not just on top of the ice cream, IN THE ICE CREAM- and it tasted SO GOOD. 
I also like sherbet but I haven't had it in a while. I used to like getting watermelon or orange sherbet on hot summer days.


----------



## AC Zoey (Jul 17, 2015)

Cookies and Cream is my favorite! Yum~


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 17, 2015)

Pistachio!
And Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey *-* (banana+chocolate+wallnut)


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

Ben & Jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough!


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 17, 2015)

I like chocolate chip cookie dough, mint chocolate chip and I LOVE Neapolitan and French vanilla!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 17, 2015)

Chocolate or cookie dough are my favorites. I'll occasionally eat Vanilla Fudge Drumsticks though (I don't like vanilla).


----------



## twisty (Jul 17, 2015)

Ben and Jerry's Peanut butter Cookie Core is to _die_ for.


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm a vanilla guy.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

Hedgehog or chocolate!


----------



## kassie (Jul 17, 2015)

Plain ole vanilla.


----------



## SleepingOwl (Jul 17, 2015)

rum raisin <3 and really traditional vanilla ice cream yummm


----------

